# Has anyone noticed???



## Lraybike (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone else have this happen to them??? When you see reoccurring profile pictures of CABE members, you start to assume that that is who you're comunicating with and that is what they look like???
 For example... Catfish is an old man that love helping out kids with there bicycles!   And Scrubbinrims is an old lady in turn of the century garb!  Anyway,...  Just wondering?  Lawrence


----------



## halfatruck (Mar 11, 2013)

It's what I used to look like....


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2013)

Bricycle used to be a toy monkey. Now I just stare at an Elgin motorbike tank that teases me...


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 11, 2013)

but he has to stare at your mercury pacemaker 

Nick.



fordmike65 said:


> Bricycle used to be a toy monkey. Now I just stare at an Elgin motorbike tank that teases me...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm sure Boris and Grampa Munster will chime in shortly.


----------



## spook1s (Mar 11, 2013)

HAhahahahaa!!!   Boris and grandpa Munster!

I've seen this topic a few times before and it's always funny to me!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 11, 2013)

well, I'll admit I've put on a few pounds since my avatar photo was taken...


----------



## bike (Mar 11, 2013)

*just got*

gray.... ..


----------



## Boris (Mar 11, 2013)

I think S. Clay Wilson captured my vision of Vince (the one with the grog) quite well.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 11, 2013)

I keep thinking that Patrick is that dude from Smokey and the Bandit.....
Ok, OK, boss hogg from Porky's......  I never watched The Dukes of Hazard (in case you haven't guessed).


----------



## npence (Mar 11, 2013)

I thought that was boss hog from the dukes of hazard.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 11, 2013)

npence said:


> I thought that was boss hog from the dukes of hazard.




so did I, I thought that was the duke boys enemy.

Nick.


----------



## Waterland (Mar 11, 2013)

It is, Jefferson Davis Hogg.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 11, 2013)

Burt Reynolds? or maybe you mean Boss Hogg


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 11, 2013)

militarymonark said:


> Burt Reynolds? or maybe you mean Boss Hogg




tell them how you got that avatar...


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2013)

Lraybike said:


> Does anyone else have this happen to them??? When you see reoccurring profile pictures of CABE members, you start to assume that that is who you're comunicating with and that is what they look like???
> For example... Catfish is an old man that love helping out kids with there bicycles!   And Scrubbinrims is an old lady in turn of the century garb!  Anyway,...  Just wondering?  Lawrence




Hey! I resemble that remark......


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 11, 2013)

oh the story of the avatars.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thought that was Boss Hogg. I used to go out with a hot little redheaded piece years ago who told me he was  her landlord at a previous residence. Wish I had a pic of her on one of my bikes for the other thread. Whew!


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 11, 2013)

Do you mean to tell me that ISN'T what Bricycle looks like?

News to me.


----------



## Lraybike (Mar 12, 2013)

*I thought so*

Dam I'm glad I'm not the only one this happens to! I started to think I was wierd?  No disrespect Catfish, I was kinda hoping that was the case! and I like the thought Boss Hogs messes with prewar bikes!  L


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2013)

Lraybike said:


> Dam I'm glad I'm not the only one this happens to! I started to think I was wierd?  No disrespect Catfish, I was kinda hoping that was the case! and I like the thought Boss Hogs messes with prewar bikes!  L




I guess you didn't understand my joke.....   I think the post you made was funny. 

  Catfish


----------



## wspeid (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder to finish updating my profile.  I just had my wife snap a photo of me so I could upload it as an avatar.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Do you mean to tell me that ISN'T what Bricycle looks like?
> 
> News to me.




...actually I look kinda stupid right now. I guess I watched the opposite programming from Dukes.... maybe Emma Peel from the Avengers, or Honey West....


----------



## bike (Mar 12, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...actually I look kinda stupid right now. I guess I watched the opposite programming from Dukes.... maybe Emma Peale from the Avengers, or Honey West....




Always wondered who emma pealw was- mentioned in  and old bangles/s hoffs song..pre net/google- did not look up---just did actually peel
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGHP_enUS435US436&q=emma+peale

i love google


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

and we love you bike! where tha tarnation is "bicycleland"????


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2013)

bricycle said:


> and we love you bike! where tha tarnation is "bicycleland"????




It's not so much as place, as it is a hightened sence of bicycleness.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

...ahh, like bicycle chi.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 12, 2013)

*Ring Ring Batman!!!*

Bicycleland is a state of mind, we are all there on some level, rarely I will leave, but only for a minute.


Avatars... ya those were weird to me the first time I found this site. They certainly influenced my impressions of who was behind them.
Now after interacting with folks they tend to be right on


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

"thogsez" is my fave.....


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> tell them how you got that avatar...




Now I want to know....


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

"bike" kinda reminds me of a "furry" baby robin waiting for his regurgetated worm....


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 12, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> well, I'll admit I've put on a few pounds since my avatar photo was taken...




You're taller and you shave now too, Scott


----------

